# Touchstone on Lake Muskoka



## heckp (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Touchstone on Lake Muskoka? Has anyone been to it?
Thanks


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 21, 2010)

Touchstone on Lake Muskoka is a fractional ownership upscale complex about an hour or so north of me.  I've not been there but I've heard mention of it in a positive way.  Presume you have googled their site, but in any event here it is along with commentary on TA.  Most of the reviews are glowing, but there are a couple at the opposite end of the scale. 



http://www.touchstoneonlakemuskoka.com/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tone_on_Lake_Muskoka-Bracebridge_Ontario.html


----------



## heckp (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks.
I wonder if anyone here in TUG owns there.


----------



## longnoury (Oct 11, 2010)

*Touchstone*

If you owned at touchstone you wouldn't waste your time chatting with us riff raff. lol    Anyway its real high end cant imagine how some one gave it a bad review but you never now.


----------

